
Bank’s severance deal requires IT workers to be on call for two years - room505
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2994787/it-careers/bank-s-severance-deal-requires-it-workers-to-be-on-call-for-two-years.html
======
samfisher83
They don't have to take the deal. There are getting something for signing the
severance agreement.

~~~
pyvpx
they're being laid off, some with only 30 days notice. hard position to not
take whatever the unspecific severance package amount is. and unless it is at
least two years full salary, it's absurd.

~~~
camelNotation
I live far below my means and save a ton of money. I do it partly for moments
like this. If my employer comes to me tomorrow and says "we need you to move
to X city/country or else we have to let you go" or "we are eliminating your
position, sign this deal that makes you available for 2 years" or any other
exploitative ultimatum, I can call their bluff without fear for my own well-
being. If more people lived that way, this sort of thing wouldn't happen.

